# Deet From Mosquito Repellent



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello i'm not sure if any one will be able to help me with this but during the 4th of july i put on mosqito repellent and then a few hours later i came home. i saw that a suction cup had come loose so i fixed it i always rinse off my hands before i put them in the fish tank but i never even thought about the fact that i had deet on me as i was fixing it i dropped the suction cup in the water and had to reach in a little farther with about half my forearm just for a sec, do you think the deet will harm my fish tank or will the activated carbon remove it. and if i just do a couple water changes will it be fine im also just beginning to cycle this tank. the fish that are in there seem to be unnafected by it so far.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Even though I can't say it with any certainty, I wouldn't worry about it. The deet that rinsed off your arm isn't going to be in the tank in even measurable quantities.

I would just go on as normal for a cycling tank. Since you seem to care about the fish in this tank, don't be afraid to give them some water changes if the ammo gets high.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said it most likly wasnt a significant enough quanitity, but i would still do water cahnges asap to remove any bit as you dont want chemicals liek that even close to your tank


----------



## tjwilliams87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks i think ill just do a couple water changes ,Do you think the deet will be gone in a couple weeks? I'm not too worried about the fish currently in the tank but for the future piranha i will put in there?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

it would be in even lower quantities then from the water changes, if the carbon doesn't just pull it out.

I wasn't really worried before, but I would be even less worried after some time and water changes. After two 50% water changes only 25% of its original, minimal amount would be gone. After 3, only 12.5% will be left. It will be gone pretty quickly.


----------

